# 0.10 and thicker  white strips inlay source



## alxe24 (Nov 9, 2007)

I went to hobbie town a few years back and got some sheets 6" x 12" of styrene plastic when I was doing some model cars ans I was making some custom work on a few cars. I found them again the other day and made a pen using that and works great. The bag has 2 sheets and the price back then was $1.98. They make them in .10 .15 .20 .25 .30 .40 .50 .60 .80 and thiker

I think this was .20






Good luck


----------



## TAFFJ (Nov 9, 2007)

I think that is a very attractive and stylish pen. well done! I must have a go with the same material that has been in my shed for 3 years.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 9, 2007)

I get mine in mm over here. .1, .2, .3, .5, 1.0, 1.5 and 2.0 mm in red, white, blue, green, black and sometimes gray and occasionally a few other colors at different places.

Great help in making pen accents! Nicely done!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 9, 2007)

The woods used compliment each other perfectly, makes for a real classy looking pen![]


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Nov 22, 2007)

Where do you find the .010? Rockler,PSI,Walmart don't have it so who does?[?]


----------



## ken69912001 (Nov 22, 2007)

Jared, try using an old credit card, phone card or a gift card.These work great for accents pieces.


----------



## Hiram33 (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome work make the pen jump out at you super idea


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks,Ken. I'll try that.


----------

